# Too close for comfort



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

A friends dad at 101 went up in this Tiger Moth last week on his birthday!!!!..........................

Light Aircraft Crash Near Compton Abbas Airfield Leaves Two Dead
The scene is being investigated.
26/08/2017 17:41


Sarah Ann Harris News Reporter, HuffPost UK
Two men have died in a light aircraft crash near Shaftesbury, police said.
The Tiger Moth plane was spotted near Compton Abbas Airfield shortly before 9.30am on Saturday, when police were alerted to smoke coming from the site of the crash, the Press Association reported.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Time,place and luck Ray

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> *A friends dad at 101 went up in this Tiger Moth last week on his birthday!!!!*..........................
> 
> Light Aircraft Crash Near Compton Abbas Airfield Leaves Two Dead
> The scene is being investigated.
> ...


Was he flying it Ray?:grin2:

The lucky escape might have been the pilot's operation not the aircraft - let's wait for the investigation. But the press and the public do not read those a year or more later.

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Mrs Plodd WAS booked for one of those TM flights for her birthday when we get back to the UK in early October!!

Regardless of what the cause was it's very sad for all of the families of those involved, having seen the results of fatal car crashes my heart really goes out to them all. 

Andy


----------

